# Uber wants to take %30 off the top for destination rides



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Uber basically just told me "**** you" they want to experiment by lowering what we get paid for rides picked up while in destination mode. I need those modes to belp with dead legs and getting home. This is absolutely disgusting. They should be ashamed.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

With Uber you can expect no shame at all


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

The only shame is in people we know knowing that we do Uber


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Confirmed... Charlotte test. Once again Uber knows that most drivers will always use DM to get home after driving and will suck it up and take the 30% cut. Of course they say the extra money will be distributed to drivers not using destination mode but we know how that works. 

Since this is not my source of income, I think I will just turn the app off for my drive home instead of giving Uber a pay increase.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> Uber basically just told me "[email protected]#k you" they want to experiment by lowering what we get paid for rides picked up while in destination mode. I need those modes to belp with dead legs and getting home. This is absolutely disgusting. They should be ashamed.


Anybody post the messages sent out about it


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

those preliminary IPO's numbers must look absolutely terrible.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> Uber basically just told me "**** you" they want to experiment by lowering what we get paid for rides picked up while in destination mode. I need those modes to belp with dead legs and getting home. This is absolutely disgusting. They should be ashamed.


They should be... but they're not...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If LA rate at .60, basically it means that Uber can go to .50 cents all other cities ( minus NY, Sea, Boston high expense cities)


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

So even though we’re “independent contractors” doesn’t that give us a right to sue them since it’d bring it far below the 58¢ Federal deduction...?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

As Uber and Lyft continue to lower rates, they will have a real problem with driver recruitment.


----------



## Jeekers (Mar 13, 2019)

Re: LA Rate Cuts

What to do...

1. Join Drivers United... it’s difficult to organize but collective action is necessary

2. I have personally chosen to go on strike... I already almost completely stopped driving for Lyft when they didn’t follow suite with Uber’s fare increase... I refuse to be exploited by tearing up my car for sub-minimal earnings... I can do this because Uber is secondary income to me...for those of you that have to keep working...refuse up front unprofitable rides. If you can afford to, minimize your schedule.

3. Participate in organized rallying and protest. Let the public know the incidious manner in which we have been treated.

4. Stop patronizing all of Uber and Lyft’s products... even if it means taking a taxi...

5. Politely educate the clientele of what’s happening... this can be done in a respectable manner.

I have to remind myself that last year Uber implemented 180 Days and in LA raised fares twice, with Lyft failing to go along the second time. I believe that equal righteous indignation should be directed to Lyft for to following a Tate increase and using the price advantage to gain market share.

PLEASE DONT SIGN UP AND DRIVE FOR LYFT IN PROTEST...


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Is this 30% cut for DF trips is real?? WTF


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Scott.Sul said:


> Confirmed... Charlotte test. Once again Uber knows that most drivers will always use DM to get home after driving and will suck it up and take the 30% cut. Of course they say the extra money will be distributed to drivers not using destination mode but we know how that works.
> 
> Since this is not my source of income, I think I will just turn the app off for my drive home instead of giving Uber a pay increase.


Nah turn dm on and ignore all pings.


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

Someone posted about it in la forum but here this is where it's starting


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

*Lower earnings on Destination trips starting March 14*

We know Destinations is an important feature for many drivers. Unfortunately, high usage of Destinations in Charlotte has increased pickup times on a number of trips. We've seen lower earnings for some drivers who are not using Destinations because they need to spend more time driving to pickups.

To address this issue, we'll be testing and evaluating reduced rates on Destination trips in Charlotte starting March 14.

How this will work:

*Rates will be reduced on Destination trips.* The reduced rates will be based on the current impact of Destinations on pickup times in your area. You'll always know how much the rate is reduced before you set your Destination.*

During the evaluation phase, Uber will evenly distribute the money from these reduced rates each week to drivers in Charlotte who did not use Destinations and provided at least one ride in Charlotte that week.**

Destinations may not be available if too many drivers in one area are trying to use the feature at the same time.

Here's an example of what your app will look like before you set a Destination. The actual rate reduction *may be higher* *or lower* *than 30%.*

The Destinations rate reduction was taken very seriously because we know it may have a big impact on your driving experience. We will be sure to update you with any further changes. We will review how this change affects pickup times and overall driver earnings, but we also want to hear directly from you.

Please provide your valuable feedback using the link below.

SHARE FEEDBACK

*Rates outlined in the Fares section of your Partner Dashboard will be reduced on Destination trips.

**The way in which these funds are distributed to drivers is subject to change. A week is 4am Monday to 4am Monday local time, and each payment will appear on the following week's pay statement


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> *Lower earnings on Destination trips starting March 14*
> 
> We know Destinations is an important feature for many drivers. Unfortunately, high usage of Destinations in Charlotte has increased pickup times on a number of trips. We've seen lower earnings for some drivers who are not using Destinations because they need to spend more time driving to pickups.
> 
> ...


This sounds like Uber treating us as employees vs independent contractors.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> Uber basically just told me "[email protected]#k you" they want to experiment by lowering what we get paid for rides picked up while in destination mode. I need those modes to belp with dead legs and getting home. This is absolutely disgusting. They should be ashamed.


How to cut the rate and screw driver is only thing fuber thinking about.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Truth is I know this is a game, but I really feel as though I have put a lot of effort into Driving safer, biting my tongue when people are assholes... and they can be.... providing amenities, cleaning my car by hand two or three times a week, keeping up with expensive maintenance, My car almost looks new.... paying for satellite radio and a better phone plan... getting up earlier than most... providing great service... yet Uber seems to take more and more... and now this... frankly *it is a punch in the balls* and stinks of betrayal. this is not the way to do business. 
We only get TWO destination modes to use a day... How much of a diff. Instead they should be compensating us for driving 20 minutes to pick up a pax. I mean, I would not mind driving 20 minutes away if it were to provide a 90 minute drive in my direction from Greensboro.

Course I had two rides last week that took over 15/20 minutes each to get to and were a 1.8 mile and a 3 mile ride. I used my destination ride to get back from being an hour away from where I wanted to be after that in SC. So lets see.
40 minutes of FREE driving. to get less than $9 of fares over the span of an hour. 
Then when I want to go back towards town and out of the boonies... I am going to have to give up %30 of anything I might be lucky enough to get on the way back. Ridiculous.

I hope they choke on the trial.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> Truth is I know this is a game, but I really feel as though I have put a lot of effort into Driving safer, biting my tongue when people are assholes... and they can be.... providing amenities, cleaning my car by hand two or three times a week, keeping up with expensive maintenance, My car almost looks new.... paying for satellite radio and a better phone plan... getting up earlier than most... providing great service... yet Uber seems to take more and more... and now this... frankly *it is a punch in the balls* and stinks of betrayal. this is not the way to do business.
> We only get TWO destination modes to use a day... How much of a diff. Instead they should be compensating us for driving 20 minutes to pick up a pax. I mean, I would not mind driving 20 minutes away if it were to provide a 90 minute drive in my direction from Greensboro.
> 
> Course I had two rides last week that took over 15/20 minutes each to get to and were a 1.8 mile and a 3 mile ride. I used my destination ride to get back from being an hour away from where I wanted to be after that in SC. So lets see.
> ...


I haven't cleaned my car for a month. I had a free car wash at Toyota Dealer a month ago. I'm not very nice to paxholes. My 90s Korean music Bluetooth YouTube is always on. I always being myself and never do what I don't wanna do. If paxholes annoys me, I turn music on and race the car. I know some ladies wet their pants. However, I know my driving skill is as good as the driver in movie "drives". I get my job done 100%.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Translation: We've lost ground to Lyft on the all-important metric of Time to Pickup due to the widespread use of our designation filters. Since we have lost market share to Lyft, we can no longer offer this perk to you.

Real world translation: We are going to alienate you further so that you'll be more likely to drive for Lyft. Then we will have to alienate further our remaining drivers. We enjoy this. It gives us a sense of control. We have absolutely no comprehension of the concept of good will or loyalty.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Riddle me this, if a driver agrees to a 30% DF pay cut ride and then the PAX gets in the car and tells the driver he needs to change the destination and takes the driver the opposite direction will Uber still take the additional 30%? Good luck trying to explain that to support.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

100hoursuber said:


> I haven't cleaned my car for a month. I had a free car wash at Toyota Dealer a month ago. I'm not very nice to paxholes. My 90s Korean music Bluetooth YouTube is always on. I always being myself and never do what I don't wanna do. If paxholes annoys me, I turn music on and race the car. I know some ladies wet their pants. However, I know my driving skill is as good as the driver in movie "drives". I get my job done 100%.


I am so not impressed. I actually hear stories from pax about rides like this. Either you are full of crap, or basically unemployable save for sub Walmart and McDonalds jobs. Rides like what you are talking about is a major reason why people think twice before calling uber. It is also why I have been getting better tips probably... due to comparison. My guess is that you smoke in your car too. Not hear to fight with you though... I hope I quite before I get like you... that is... if you are not just kidding around.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just when you thought it couldn't get worse..

Uber takes more...is there no shame...

And they call it Artificial Intelligence...???

Rakos


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> I am so not impressed. I actually hear stories from pax about rides like this. Either you are full of crap, or basically unemployable save for sub Walmart and McDonalds jobs. Rides like what you are talking about is a major reason why people think twice before calling uber. It is also why I have been getting better tips probably... due to comparison. My guess is that you smoke in your car too. Not hear to fight with you though... I hope I quite before I get like you... that is... if you are not just kidding around.


You're dead wrong. I'm a general contractor in D.C. I don't smoke in the car. I only act up for annoying paxholes to give them hard time. I know the street and know how to deal with people better than anybody. I'm in the service industry for 20 years. The way you talk to me, sounds like you are a baby just got out of your parents house.



RadarRider said:


> I am so not impressed. I actually hear stories from pax about rides like this. Either you are full of crap, or basically unemployable save for sub Walmart and McDonalds jobs. Rides like what you are talking about is a major reason why people think twice before calling uber. It is also why I have been getting better tips probably... due to comparison. My guess is that you smoke in your car too. Not hear to fight with you though... I hope I quite before I get like you... that is... if you are not just kidding around.


I don't need tips, but I get good cash tips I don't know why.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Translation: We've lost ground to Lyft on the all-important metric of Time to Pickup due to the widespread use of our designation filters. Since we have lost market share to Lyft, we can no longer offer this perk to you.


I have been getting an unusual amount of requests 15 minutes or more away. I call every single one on the way to ensure they are not kids and that there will be at least one adult in the car.

I know many other drivers will not accept these rides,( but one should in order to ensure continued work loads and customers.)
I also find it hard to believe this has anything to do with "Destination Mode" as anyone two hours from home would accept a 15 min ride to get a customer on the way home as long as it is along the route. Lyft will pull you away 15 min from your route in the opposite direction for a 1 mile ride wasting over 40 minutes or more for a few dollars in the wrong direction. However I would rather do that than give up %30 of the agreed rates... that I did not agree to.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

BlueManOC said:


> Someone posted about it in la forum but here this is where it's starting
> View attachment 304088
> View attachment 304089


That's insane...bet that will throw off some strategies people have


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

100hoursuber said:


> You're dead wrong. I'm a general contractor in D.C. I don't smoke in the car. I only act up for annoying paxholes to give them hard time. I know the street and know how to deal with people better than anybody. I'm in the service industry for 20 years. The way you talk to me, sounds like you are a baby just got out of your parents house.


Very funny... I answer in response to the way you write... like a someone who has dealt with conflict to the point of apathy. Someone who is acting out... a bit like a DB that has no concern about anyone but himself, is not interested in doing quality work, and is not willing to go the extra mile to deal with people or be the better man...  At least this is how you come across...

This is the service industry. People are assholes. You do not have to be one too. Have some pride and clean your car. If you do not, it is going to smell... maybe you cannot tell, but it certainly does. keep it clean for the good pax. You do not have to respect them, just don't disrespect them and do not drive like speed racer. Two biggest complaints: Smelly cars/drivers and driving like a maniac.
Dis me back, but you said you never clean it... and you speed to get them to their location.
Not your job to get them there... but you have the opportunity to learn how to deal with people and maybe even make the world a better place, rather than push it while it goes downhill. It is nice when they come in frowning and leave smiling... and leave a tip.

Most likely I am older than you. I also have experience in the service industry, and communications with all different kinds of people.. more than 20 years... it can be a challenge. Mastering it is a skill that is often undervalued. I am not to proud of being an Uber Driver, but when I see people talk like that... I am ashamed to be associated.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Man, it's too long to read, man. Good luck, anyway.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Incedentally, there is a complaint section... which I have used to vent on bad pax…


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Lmfao ? ? ? ? ? 


100hoursuber said:


> I haven't cleaned my car for a month. I had a free car wash at Toyota Dealer a month ago. I'm not very nice to paxholes. My 90s Korean music Bluetooth YouTube is always on. I always being myself and never do what I don't wanna do. If paxholes annoys me, I turn music on and race the car. I know some ladies wet their pants. However, I know my driving skill is as good as the driver in movie "drives". I get my job done 100%.


Lmfao ? ? ? ?


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

RadarRider said:


> ...I also find it hard to believe this has anything to do with "Destination Mode" ...


This is absolutely correct. It has nothing to do with destination mode. 
This is just another money grab by Uber. They have a lot of confidence drivers will still continue using it to get back home each day (after the initial rollout shock).

Destination mode is primarily used to get a driver back into his local market when pulled +45 away OR at the end of the driving day and needing to get home. With only two DMs a day, nobody is using it "just because".

"High usage of DM has increased pickup times on a number of trips". Most people will not put a lot of though into this comment and translate it into "DM is increasing pickup times". This is just the excuse they are using to take 30% more on trips.

"During the evaluation phase, Uber will evenly distribute the money from these reduced rates each week to drivers who did not use the DM". Sure, this sounds good for drivers and I believe it. But I also believe as soon as the evaluation phase is over, the money is no longer distributed.

So when a driver is done driving for the day and wants to go home, they will now just shut the app off and take the dead-miles hit back home. How is this going to "decrease pickup times"? Does anyone really think Uber is actually concerned about an increase is pax wait times (within reason)?

If Uber is genuinely concerned about pickup times, they would do more to encourage drivers to log in more often and stay logged in for longer periods of time.

I will counter Uber's logic with this...

Add unlimited DM rides to an account holders general home area (maybe 5 mile radius). 

This will encourage more drivers to log onto the system more often. This would decrease pickup times. For myself, I would definitely turn my app on more often if I wasn't fearful I was going to be dragged to a destination 20+ miles away. Especially week nights when I only feel like driving for an hour or so. Currently, I just don't drive. 
At the end of a driving shift, I am frequently left 20+ miles from home after using my DM allowance. Unlimited home DM would encourage me to leave the app on... thus reducing pickup times.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They aren't losing anything due to the destination filters. There are way too many drivers in practically all areas. What is happening is that due to the ridiculously low pay drivers are starting to learn to not to go out of their way to pick up a ride (because it is potentially only worth $2.50). Also drivers are learning to avoid potentially troublesome rides (such as due to traffic).

Like many employers Uber's "answer" is to try to manipulate drivers further and to attempt to force them to take these rides by some other means such as by forcing desperation.

The DFs could be used in some instances to filter some of the crappy rides. For instance if a certain University or large employer was nearby and most rides there were short you could set the DF the opposite direction to avoid those rides. Same for the inverse where if an airport were in a certain direction with nothing else in that direction. You would then be able to set the DF so you would only be able to get decent rides.

Uber hates this. They want us to be desperate slaves who are grateful for that $2.50 ride which takes 45 minutes from ping to final dropoff. They want us to make $3 an hour while they pocket the rest. Drivers in poverty have to stay online longer to pay the rent.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"We’ve seen lower earnings for some drivers who are not using Destinations because they need to spend more time driving to pickups."

So by their logic, drivers that utilize destination filters earn more.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

One of the most common questions from a PAX: Oh, you drive for both Uber and Lyft? Which do you like more?

Me: Let me tell you about the latest thing UBER has done to screw us drivers over......... I recommend you use Lyft next time.

Granted, the next week I might push Uber. But currently Lyft has a higher min fare $$, DF staying?, hopefully, and surge on long distance now > Uber.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Scott.Sul said:


> Confirmed... Charlotte test. Once again Uber knows that most drivers will always use DM to get home after driving and will suck it up and take the 30% cut. Of course they say the extra money will be distributed to drivers not using destination mode but we know how that works.
> 
> Since this is not my source of income, I think I will just turn the app off for my drive home instead of giving Uber a pay increase.


That's what I do


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

njn said:


> "We've seen lower earnings for some drivers who are not using Destinations because they need to spend more time driving to pickups."
> 
> So by their logic, drivers that utilize destination filters earn more.


Yea. But Uber wants non-thinking robots in the driver's seat happily accepting every ping. From surge to rewards to this garbage, Uber wants to help the drivers who cannot think critically or run their "business" successfully. Of course, if they can increase their take a little more while helping out these helpless fools then all the better.

I just wonder though. Does Uber have a secret Department of Driver Screwage? You know, a place where a bunch of pencil-pusher asswipes sit around and dream up new and clever ways to squeeze even more nickels and dimes from their workforce. I am truly in awe of all the clever and devious ways Uber has imagined to take even more of the pie.


----------



## peace_song (Sep 10, 2016)

100hoursuber said:


> How to cut the rate and screw driver is only thing fuber thinking about.


Would it ever be possible for an uber/lyft strike? Is there a place we can form and discuss. Riders are concerned as well....why the driver makes so little.



RadarRider said:


> I am so not impressed. I actually hear stories from pax about rides like this. Either you are full of crap, or basically unemployable save for sub Walmart and McDonalds jobs. Rides like what you are talking about is a major reason why people think twice before calling uber. It is also why I have been getting better tips probably... due to comparison. My guess is that you smoke in your car too. Not hear to fight with you though... I hope I quite before I get like you... that is... if you are not just kidding around.


I work hard, I am professional, I care.....yet I applaud this one! His conscience is clear! After .54 mileage I make .06$, .75$ & .12$ a min. 20 mile, 30 min ride = $4.80....no tip. I am now the 30% that quites this quarter!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

peace_song said:


> Would it ever be possible for an uber/lyft strike? Is there a place we can form and discuss. Riders are concerned as well....why the driver makes so little.


Organizing Uber/Lyft drivers is the best route to take here. But, it takes 1) leaders to put it together 2) enough drivers to get on board

I think #2 would be difficult.

Ant: I'm down with the strike!!!! 
....... later that night during the strike 10x or higher surge hits because all drivers striking
Ant: Ok, just kiding, 10x surge I gotta make that money!!!!!

Would enough drivers commit and stick to the strike to make an impact? You have to get the word out there. Organize. Then if you do strike, I think just 1 Saturday night all drivers strike would certainly get some attention. Like here in SLC pick a Saturday with like a Jazz home game. All the drivers picket after the Jazz game at the arena. That would get news attention and folks that need a ride attention. But you also need a message as to why picketing, etc etc. Need a voice out there.

Without organizing, U/L have run of the show. And another interesting question, would Uber/Lyft retaliate with deactivation? Maybe targeting the "ringleaders".


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

peace_song said:


> Would it ever be possible for an uber/lyft strike? Is there a place we can form and discuss. Riders are concerned as well....why the driver makes so little.
> 
> 
> I work hard, I am professional, I care.....yet I applaud this one! His conscience is clear! After .54 mileage I make .06$, .75$ & .12$ a min. 20 mile, 30 min ride = $4.80....no tip. I am now the 30% that quites this quarter!


Let's go to white house.


----------



## AlwayzWright65 (Mar 13, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Anybody post the messages sent out about it


*Lower earnings on Destination trips starting March 14*
We know Destinations is an important feature for many drivers. Unfortunately, high usage of Destinations in Chicago has increased pickup times on a number of trips. We've seen lower earnings for some drivers who are not using Destinations because they need to spend more time driving to pickups.
To address this issue, we'll be testing and evaluating reduced rates on Destination trips in Chicago starting March 14.
*How this will work:*

Rates will be reduced on Destination trips. The reduced rates will be based on the current impact of Destinations on pickup times in your area. You'll always know how much the rate is reduced before you set your Destination.*

During the evaluation phase, Uber will evenly distribute the money from these reduced rates each week to drivers in Chicago who did not use Destinations and provided at least one ride in Chicago that week.**

Destinations may not be available if too many drivers in one area are trying to use the feature at the same time.
Here's an example of what your app will look like before you set a Destination. The actual rate reduction may be higher or lower than 30%.








The Destinations rate reduction was taken very seriously because we know it may have a big impact on your driving experience. We will be sure to update you with any further changes. We will review how this change affects pickup times and overall driver earnings, but we also want to hear directly from you.

Please provide your valuable feedback using the link below.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

What happens if you accept a DF reduced fare and cancel the trip once the pax enters the car, then remove DF tell pax you hit the wrong button, have then requested again. A couple of well timed cancellations would be well worth it.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> What happens if you accept a DF reduced fare and cancel the trip once the pax enters the car, then remove DF tell pax you hit the wrong button, have then requested again. A couple of well timed cancellations would be well worth it.


Shhhhh


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

100hoursuber said:


> IIf paxholes annoys me, I turn music on and race the car. I know some ladies wet their pants.


Do you then collect cleaning fees?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Translation: We've lost ground to Lyft on the all-important metric of Time to Pickup due to the widespread use of our designation filters. Since we have lost market share to Lyft, we can no longer offer this perk to you.
> 
> Real world translation: We are going to alienate you further so that you'll be more likely to drive for Lyft. Then we will have to alienate further our remaining drivers. We enjoy this. It gives us a sense of control. We have absolutely no comprehension of the concept of good will or loyalty.


NOW I understand, thanks for putting it in English


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

So how many drivers will just stay off line and not use DF? Or what I will most likely do is just use DF on Lyft and leave Uber off. Now Uber will have even less drivers available to pick up PAX. To think some idiot that never drove for riseshare comes up with these ideas.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> So how many drivers will just stay off line and not use DF? Or what I will most likely do is just use DF on Lyft and leave Uber off. Now Uber will have even less drivers available to pick up PAX. To think some idiot that never drove for riseshare comes up with these ideas.


exactly.... If I wind up out of town and that percentage thing comes on for destination mode... I will turn off Uber and go with Lyft... or eat it on the dead leg. Just to make sure they get the message. Sometimes I get a lot of rides to colleges out of town and I really depend on the DM to at least get a few rides on the way back.

My only other option would be to poach the riders and that is just too complicated and a violation of my work ethics... although they started it by threatening to steal from my pockets...

By the way, we are contractors... how the hell do you strike? 
There will always be people that need to put food on the table who cannot do that anyway.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

AlwayzWright65 said:


> During the evaluation phase, Uber will evenly distribute the money from these reduced rates each week to drivers in Chicago who did not use Destinations and provided at least one ride in Chicago that week.**


So... Let me get this straight...: Drivers in Chicago who didn't use DF that week will receive an extra few pennies after the week is done? I'm sure Uber will provide a formula for that to see each driver gets proper share.

Can't wait to hear from our fellow Chitown ants how this will work in practice. :roflmao:


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> I just wonder though. Does Uber have a secret Department of Driver Screwage? You know, a place where a bunch of pencil-pusher asswipes sit around and dream up new and clever ways to squeeze even more nickels and dimes from their workforce. I am truly in awe of all the clever and devious ways Uber has imagined to take even more of the pie.


It's not a _secret_ department. Reducing labor costs is a key goal of most American businesses. It's what they teach Business Administration majors, who then become our overlords. This is how 21st century capitalism works.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

So basically driver's cancel rate is going to go up pickup times are going to be even longer for pax.
If I don't want to go in that direction, I'm going to shitcan that ride and wait for the next.
Basically, keep doors locked, start trip, nope, cancel, laugh, drive away.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

My last job... our mileage allowances between job sites were more that what Uber pays.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

jenijazz said:


> It's not a _secret_ department. Reducing labor costs is a key goal of most American businesses. It's what they teach Business Administration majors, who then become our overlords. This is how 21st century capitalism works.


Do they teach them that lowering their own pay will frequently save more money than lowering the pay of their workforce...?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> I just wonder though. Does Uber have a secret Department of Driver Screwage? You know, a place where a bunch of pencil-pusher asswipes sit around and dream up new and clever ways to squeeze even more nickels and dimes from their workforce. I am truly in awe of all the clever and devious ways Uber has imagined to take even more of the pie.


I honestly believe they have people who go to forums like this one in order to gauge reactions and determine what they can get away with. "Oh, there was a little complaining after the last pay reduction but there wasn't an outcry. I think we can get away with cutting driver pay even more." One of the reasons we get screwed is that we refuse to collectively unite. They will keep pushing things all they can right up until they see that we've finally had enough.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> So how many drivers will just stay off line and not use DF? Or what I will most likely do is just use DF on Lyft and leave Uber off. Now Uber will have even less drivers available to pick up PAX. To think some idiot that never drove for riseshare comes up with these ideas.


I'll use Lyft DF. I already use Lyft DF in certain instances and keep Uber offline. It'll just happen even more. I seriously can't get stuck at points going the wrong direction. Been there, lost money........

I'm not taking 30% less for a ride to go to a community pool....... AND...... this sounds like something that would violate an independent contractor agreement. Haven't had time but I'll go look at some UT State law on this at some point. Giving fare money from one contractor in order to give to a pool of OTHER contractors sounds, not legal. If we were employees, yes. Not contractors.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

In reality I will more than likely still use the destination filter even at the lower rates. Getting something for a trip I would do anyways is better than getting nothing for that trip.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> In reality I will more than likely still use the destination filter even at the lower rates. Getting something for a trip I would do anyways is better than getting nothing for that trip.


So you don't have any complain about that and uber made a right move?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

100hoursuber said:


> So you don't have any complain about that and uber made a right move?


Time will tell if they made the right move or not. I am not really bothered by it one way or another.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> They aren't losing anything due to the destination filters. There are way too many drivers in practically all areas. What is happening is that due to the ridiculously low pay drivers are starting to learn to not to go out of their way to pick up a ride (because it is potentially only worth $2.50). Also drivers are learning to avoid potentially troublesome rides (such as due to traffic).
> 
> Like many employers Uber's "answer" is to try to manipulate drivers further and to attempt to force them to take these rides by some other means such as by forcing desperation.
> 
> ...


Fuber don't like DF, Fuber wantsevery single ant to be available to take any trash ride specially in the city



Uberfunitis said:


> Time will tell if they made the right move or not. I am not really bothered by it one way or another.


Every drivers complains, so it's bad move 100%.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

100hoursuber said:


> Every drivers complains, so it's bad move 100%.


If people complain about something is not a measure of if it was a good or bad move. If drivers complain but still drive then the move was more than likely not all that bad.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

They know most drivers won't even realize that they are receiving a pay cut and are happy with the peanuts that they are throwing out. Honestly, these companies should be stopped and everyone should be writing to their local legislatures. The new pay cuts have already taken 7-15 % of my weekly earnings, and if you have followed Lyft's IPO prospectus they have created a billion dollars worth of revenue by squeezing the driver's take. 

If you think that some sort of riders association isn't necessary this is the case in point that it is. Unfortunately, most of the workforce is largely apathetic or under informed about the issues. These companies rely on an ever changing, undereducated, and underappreciated workforce to drive profits. The forgotten segment of society has little individual lobbying power and the rideshare companies have done a great job form the start at limiting the ability to organize. 

If any massive company did this to their workforce, there would be a collective outrage, walkout, and the bottom line would be impacted such that the ride share companies would be forced to reevaluate their position. Imagine if the rideshare companies attempted these shenanigans at the corporate offices. They would have a hard time staying afloat. I have often wonder what it will take for drivers to stop working for either company. I am a consistent part timer and it's just about at the point for me that it is not worth it. However, most of the folks who have done this as long as I have (almost 4 years) have seen the earnings decrease drastically. I hope you drivers get the most out of this while you can, and get out as soon as possible. It's not the same gig as even a year ago.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

They just have to look for ways to decrease loss margins for the IPO pump 'n dump. This was just another lightbulb handrubbing muawahahaha moment from the Uber ******baggery command center.

I'm sure it will work out just fine because there is no real government oversight, no independent regulatory oversight (to actually confirm that ALL non-DM portion of fares to drivers actually do increase (LMAO YEAH RIGHT)), and no meaningful organized solidarity on the part of drivers.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't use the DF because it never worked well for me from day one. Haven't seen either of those emails in my market yet though.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Lyft's DF is so bad and can take you in the opposite direction. Uber's is 50/50 several times I have had pax get in and change the trip to the opposite direction and other times it's just taken me out of the way.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> They will keep pushing things all they can right up until they see that we've finally had enough.


I would be shocked if they did not at least casually monitor the reactions across all loosely organized forums and social media. Outside of when they dropped Detroit to $0.30/mile, can you remember any time there was any real driver pushback or major stoppage? I suppose you could technically include the long pickup fee as enough drivers got burned on minimum fare long pickups and said "never again". That's the only reason the LPF even exists in the first place.

Point being, there really isn't anything stopping them from continuing to shaft their "partners" in new and creative ways. Customers don't care about driver quality and enough drivers remain to pick them up at all hours of the day. Every driver must decide when "enough is enough". I mean even Uberman has moved on and renamed his Youtube channel.

We will just have to wait and see what effect the IPOs have. The status quo is unsustainable. Things could get *much* bleaker for drivers than these recent rate cuts.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

LOL...

this is a price cut for the sake of screwing you and nothing more.

Geeze...

Please do this uber... put the for-hire industry out of it's misery and kill ridesharing already.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> So how many drivers will just stay off line and not use DF? Or what I will most likely do is just use DF on Lyft and leave Uber off. Now Uber will have even less drivers available to pick up PAX.


Guess it depends on how important it is to get to your destination on time. If you can't chance it, you will take the pay cut or go offline.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> They aren't losing anything due to the destination filters. There are way too many drivers in practically all areas. What is happening is that due to the ridiculously low pay drivers are starting to learn to not to go out of their way to pick up a ride (because it is potentially only worth $2.50). Also drivers are learning to avoid potentially troublesome rides (such as due to traffic).
> 
> Like many employers Uber's "answer" is to try to manipulate drivers further and to attempt to force them to take these rides by some other means such as by forcing desperation.
> 
> ...


It's a reverse incentive. Instead of surging areas to encourage taking a ride, regardless of direction, the instead make the DF ride less attractive to make that original non DF ride more attractive by comparison.

This teaches us that strategies and hacks to get good rides and avoid crappy ones are best kept to oneself, and that we need drivers taking those crappy rides no one else wants. When using DF to avoid certain rides wasn't widely used, the ants were making it possible for the smart guys to benefit. Every tactic adopted by a few smart drivers that was widely shared to others has been countered by Uber once too many drivers did it.

Stay offline to create surge - now if Just appears or disappears when Uber wants, and is artificially controlled at times. Put out measly incentives to encourage being in traffic

Use DF to avoid traffic in wrong direction-now it's off during rush hour

Wait for 45+ rides and avoid going into the lot at events- Now there are event queues, and incentives forcing you in there if you want extra pay. 45+ is now turned off at the airport

Uber eats no longer works in airport queues

Avoid short runs in traffic and only work nights for longer rides-Reduce mileage and increase time to make rush hour more attractive and nights less attractive. Also reduce incentive for long hauls.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Head to your destination, accept the ride, after a few minutes, cancel the ride. It should irritate customers enough that maybe they'll reinstate it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it's basically a huge rate cut hidden behind destination trips

im sure most drivers will stop destination trips and uber will have less drivers on the road as a result

df doesnt even work most of the time to begin with


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> So how many drivers will just stay off line and not use DF? Or what I will most likely do is just use DF on Lyft and leave Uber off. Now Uber will have even less drivers available to pick up PAX. To think some idiot that never drove for riseshare comes up with these ideas.


That's what I will do ...way home (60 miles) ..I'll turn Uber off and Lyft on


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

RadarRider said:


> Uber basically just told me "@@@@ you" they want to experiment by lowering what we get paid for rides picked up while in destination mode. I need those modes to belp with dead legs and getting home. This is absolutely disgusting. They should be ashamed.


Uber has determined that a lot of their Partners would be willing to do trips heading home for less- and it would be better for the partners than deadheading it back.

No one is forcing the Partners to take those trips, you do have the option of deadheading it back home.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Bring back 6 DF per day.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Well this is just revisiting the past before DF was introduced and you were heading home -

Accept trip / Call or text: 
"I'm heading south of your location, what direction are you headed?"
"North".
"OK, sorry for the inconvenience. I'm rushing to the emergency department with a cardiac patient, please cancel and re-book. Thanks."

....Next


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> In reality I will more than likely still use the destination filter even at the lower rates. Getting something for a trip I would do anyways is better than getting nothing for that trip.


If the destination filter was a true destination filter I would agree, however because it can and does often take you out of the way some it is not worth it.

One morning I had an Uber DF set from home to work 14 miles away, I like on a chain of islands with one main road it should be a no brainier. I get a ping from Uber to pick-up someone, great. I get there and see luggage. Ask where they are going. MIA airport. Well that was a major fail on the DF I set. Only 56 miles in the wrong direction and a 4 hour round trip for me to get back to work. So Uber tried to force a ping on me because they were desperate for a driver to take this ride. No 45+ notification, and in the wrong direction. And now they want me to take 30% less. Yeah right, I'll pass.

Uber should be grateful that I am willing to stop on my way to work and pick people up. There pretty much is no or limited drivers in my area in the morning. So now there will be even one less available for that 1-2 times a month someone needs a ride the way I am going in the morning. I guess as usual every market is different and perhaps this will never come to my market.

Funny they pick Chicago market, willing to bet most DF's are set to get out of bad neighborhoods as the risk may not be worth the reward.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Add Philly to the 30% DF list.

Removed DF completely in NYC.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

at least i know i did the right thing a few months back. i saw the pos company for what it was long ago. i see less riders in my area also. keep screwing the drivers and the pax will have bad experiences.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Yesterday while driving in Las Vegas I noticed my Lyft app was showing that I had 6 Destination filters remaining. Has Lyft increased DF? Did anyone else have this occur? I should have screenshot it. I will if it happens again today.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I am surprised they didn't make it 6 DF again so that more drivers who don't read their messages use their DF's and Uber get to keep more


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JasonLV23 said:


> Yesterday while driving in Las Vegas I noticed my Lyft app was showing that I had 6 Destination filters remaining. Has Lyft increased DF? Did anyone else have this occur? I should have screenshot it. I will if it happens again today.


Lyft does 6, but when you cancel the DF or turn app off or time out it considers one of them "used" so you burn thru them quickly.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Gotcha! Thanks for that information.

I tend to use the DF when I am down by Fremont and set it to the airport to ensure that I DO NOT end up with a ride to North Las Vegas. I also try to make good use of it following a resort drop off after picking up from staging at the airport so that I end up at the airport again and then can go back to the staging lot. This is how to make the airport work for you with a roundtrip $. I used to never stage at the airport but now I think it's one of the best ways to ensure a profit... most trips take you to the strip with at least $10 plus tip which could make it a $15 trip or up to $20 with the sticky surge. Plus I am totally ok if I don't get a trip back to the airport and head to the staging lot again right down Harmon to Paradise with the app toggled off until I get there. This method puts much less mileage on my car so my gas expense 1/3 of what it used to be driving around. I get to deal with tourists who do tip if you use the time with them to give them pointers about how things work around here and you don't have to deal with the younger generation locals who tip way less often. I get to relax at times when there is a short wait also... It's a WIN win as far as I am concerned. Once is gets warmer and you have to run AC this is going to be a bit tougher if you have to wait for more than 5 min in the lot. My strategy for the summer I have been thinking a lot about lately... I think the best strategy then might be to drive in the AM and evenings when there is a sticky surge 90% of the time at the airport and you are not destroying your car during the hottest times of the day. Uber/Lyft should install covered carport type awnings in the parking rows in that lot to keep our cars cooler! We need some damn shade there! What do you all think?


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

Uber’s actual reason for doing this is that they have figured that if they don’t give drivers a path to go home then drivers end up staying out for longer. Specifically, if they can get you to risk doing one more trip and then send you miles in the wrong direction then they figure that you’ll leave the app on and try to work your way back. That’s how things used to go.

The dangerous side is that it can leave the driver tired and irritated.

One of the reasons they are having trouble is because the flat surge has so little value that it doesn’t persuade drivers to hang around. Having made it so that drivers don’t know which trips are high value and taking half the money when a driver gets one, they have made it so that no trip ever looks high value, so why hang around?


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

30% off of my DF trips? Not a chance. Turned on DF and then ignored 4 pings on the way home. Trying to keep an 85% acceptance rate is pointless anyway.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Once everyone has Uber Pro, the destination filter will be unnecessary. It'll tell you the direction and time on the ping.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Friendly Jack said:


> 30% off of my DF trips? Not a chance. Turned on DF and then ignored 4 pings on the way home. Trying to keep an 85% acceptance rate is pointless anyway.


Yeah it's crazy that they want to take an extra 30% for DF trips. I mean in most areas the pay is already peanuts. The rates are higher here (about 91 cents a mile) and when I get a minimum fare I it makes me very angry to the point where I am cussing out loud.

I really do feel that if they keep this kind of thing up it will no longer be called "going postal" but rather "going uber". I bet they are to the point now where they need to keep their corporate HQ a literal fortress. Because one of these days I think someone is going to snap and it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

EphLux said:


> Translation: We've lost ground to Lyft on the all-important metric of Time to Pickup due to the widespread use of our designation filters. Since we have lost market share to Lyft, we can no longer offer this perk to you.
> 
> Real world translation: We are going to alienate you further so that you'll be more likely to drive for Lyft. Then we will have to alienate further our remaining drivers. We enjoy this. It gives us a sense of control. We have absolutely no comprehension of the concept of good will or loyalty.


Translation:

We can do whatever we want because there will always be enough drivers to accept whatever we give them until they are replaced by autonomous vehicles.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

I quit many months ago after realizing I was working for $5 an hour. I'm astonished there are so many desperate people that waste their valuable time Ubering for peanuts. 

When I filed my taxes after mileage I was in the negative with Uber earnings. Oh, and you get to follow all their rules and wait for one falso complaint to be deactivated. Have some dignity and move on!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I've said this before on one of the several dozen other threads on this subject, there are two legitimate useful things we can do about Uber calculating the actual payout of the ride and then taking some percentage away from the driver who completed the ride:

*File an official complaint with your state's Attorney General's Office.* AG offices in most states handle fraudulent or unethical business practices, and Uber is one of their favorite whipping-boys. Tell them that Uber is taking 30%, 50%, whatever they are taking -- and show them screenshots. The fact that Uber notifies you of the reduced pay does NOT make it legal or ethical. The AG's Office will most likely pounce if they get numerous complaints.
*Make a publicity splash. * Not some silly protest at an airport -- contact local news media, travel websites, and techie news outlets. Give them the scoop, send them screenshots to prove your point. Make noise. Uber doesn't like noise, and they are especially sensitive with their IPO coming in April.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> Truth is I know this is a game, but I really feel as though I have put a lot of effort into Driving safer, biting my tongue when people are assholes... and they can be.... providing amenities, cleaning my car by hand two or three times a week, keeping up with expensive maintenance, My car almost looks new.... paying for satellite radio and a better phone plan... getting up earlier than most... providing great service... yet Uber seems to take more and more... and now this... frankly *it is a punch in the balls* and stinks of betrayal. this is not the way to do business.
> We only get TWO destination modes to use a day... How much of a diff. Instead they should be compensating us for driving 20 minutes to pick up a pax. I mean, I would not mind driving 20 minutes away if it were to provide a 90 minute drive in my direction from Greensboro.
> 
> Course I had two rides last week that took over 15/20 minutes each to get to and were a 1.8 mile and a 3 mile ride. I used my destination ride to get back from being an hour away from where I wanted to be after that in SC. So lets see.
> ...


Stop accepting rides 20 minutes away.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

More rides! Less Money! Sign up today!


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

JasonLV23 said:


> Uber/Lyft should install covered carport type awnings in the parking rows in that lot to keep our cars cooler! We need some damn shade there! What do you all think?


Good luck with that. In the Palm Springs pigpen it gets up into the 120s. No thanks. I find covered parking to stage under.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok so they figure all drivers are trying to get home at some stage at any given time at any time of the day? So effectively it's a 30% cut across the board as Uber will feed work to drivers with the destination set?


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

I'll just end the trip 3 - 5 miles past the drop off point to recoup any cuts. I do this for all airport drop offs. I do not end the ride until I am out of the geo-fence.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber has determined that a lot of their Partners would be willing to do trips heading home for less- and it would be better for the partners than deadheading it back.
> 
> No one is forcing the Partners to take those trips, you do have the option of deadheading it back home.


"determined?" WTF? It is not better. It is STEALING from the agreed rates. We get a flat fee per mile and per minute. They just decided to go back on what was agreed... (and not really enough) and STEAL if from us.

They need more drivers, we will just dead head it back... or turn on Lyft or find another way. Some may just call and if the ride is not in the correct direct, decline. I wont do it, I refuse. If I see that they are taking a cut, and I need to go home from 2 hrs away... Uber gets turned off.



nickd8775 said:


> Once everyone has Uber Pro, the destination filter will be unnecessary. It'll tell you the direction and time on the ping.


It will matter, because if you have uber pro, and your acceptance rate is low (from declining jobs in the wrong direction,) you will earn less.
Correct? You must have a certain acceptance rate. That is what UberPro is all about. High acceptance is why you earn more.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Indentured servitude must be hip now. Why work a real job when you can destroy your car for free.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

If no one uses DF, Lyft/Ubers commission will be ZERO. Problem solved. Every time I used it when going home the so called Pax going in my direction was a mile sideways and two miles in the opposite direction. Not worth it . I never use it and do not miss it.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> If no one uses DF,


That's exactly what they want ... don't use that dirty old DF! Just accept every ride, no exceptions.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Both Uber and Lyft have been losing money every year! Lyft lost almost a billion bucks last year. Uber lost half that much. Eventually they will have to come up with a way to be profitable or they will be bankrupt.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> If no one uses DF, Lyft/Ubers commission will be ZERO.


They will still will take 50% instead of 80%. It's a win win for them.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

JimKE said:


> I've said this before on one of the several dozen other threads on this subject, there are two legitimate useful things we can do about Uber calculating the actual payout of the ride and then taking some percentage away from the driver who completed the ride:
> 
> *File an official complaint with your state's Attorney General's Office.* AG offices in most states handle fraudulent or unethical business practices, and Uber is one of their favorite whipping-boys. Tell them that Uber is taking 30%, 50%, whatever they are taking -- and show them screenshots. The fact that Uber notifies you of the reduced pay does NOT make it legal or ethical. The AG's Office will most likely pounce if they get numerous complaints.
> *Make a publicity splash. * Not some silly protest at an airport -- contact local news media, travel websites, and techie news outlets. Give them the scoop, send them screenshots to prove your point. Make noise. Uber doesn't like noise, and they are especially sensitive with their IPO coming in April.


I contacted the department of labor, they said get an attorney. I contacted an attorney that is suing Uber and they have the information.

I also contacted the local news, ripoff, whistle blower department and have not had any response.

People really don't care, Uber is the 800lb gorilla, they do whatever the F they want.



RadarRider said:


> Uber basically just told me "@@@@ you" they want to experiment by lowering what we get paid for rides picked up while in destination mode. I need those modes to belp with dead legs and getting home. This is absolutely disgusting. They should be ashamed.


OP please change the title, Uber now takes 50% of your mileage pay, don't sugar coat it like they do. Check the screen shot.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

It will matter, because if you have uber pro, and your acceptance rate is low (from declining jobs in the wrong direction,) you will earn less.
Correct? You must have a certain acceptance rate. That is what UberPro is all about. High acceptance is why you earn more.
[/QUOTE]

Exactly, Uber Pro will hurt you even more with out the DM filter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cash Rides

ALWAYS REMEMBER

UBER WAS ILLEGAL WHEN THEY STARTED TOO !



RadarRider said:


> Uber basically just told me "@@@@ you" they want to experiment by lowering what we get paid for rides picked up while in destination mode. I need those modes to belp with dead legs and getting home. This is absolutely disgusting. They should be ashamed.


REMEMBER


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> I contacted the department of labor, they said get an attorney. I contacted an attorney that is suing Uber and they have the information.
> 
> I also contacted the local news, ripoff, whistle blower department and have not had any response.
> 
> ...


WTF??? The Uber Kool-Aid tastes like Vinegar. People find out what Uber is doing and they say they are going to switch to Lyft. Riders and drivers. Let's see what they do after the trial is over.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I will only accept Uber Surge rides, there are enough gigs in my market that I have the option to pick. Yesterday I took a 1 mile delivery and a 2 mile pax. Fare with tips and surge included $18.37. I refuse to work for base fare or 50% of base fare on destination mode. I spent 12 hours riding the surge bubbly Saturday/Sunday am, it can be done, just know your market. I have plenty of $0 days and that is what the other gigs are for. I bet my market is no different than most.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> "determined?" WTF? It is not better. It is STEALING from the agreed rates. We get a flat fee per mile and per minute. They just decided to go back on what was agreed... (and not really enough) and STEAL if from us.
> 
> They need more drivers, we will just dead head it back... or turn on Lyft or find another way. Some may just call and if the ride is not in the correct direct, decline. I wont do it, I refuse. If I see that they are taking a cut, and I need to go home from 2 hrs away... Uber gets turned off.
> 
> ...


If your acceptance rate drops below 85% you won't see the ride direction and duration at all, in addition to making 3 or 6% less at best.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> If your acceptance rate drops below 85% you won't see the ride direction and duration at all, in addition to making 3 or 6% less at best.


My acceptance rate is often %98-%100. 
I never see ride direction. 
I only see duration notes about the ride being over if it is over 45 or 60 min... and sometimes that messes up and it is not more specific than that. It could be a 2.5 hour ride.. 
I do not understand what you mean about 3 or 6%.... unless that is Uber Pro... which we do not get in Charlotte.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry I wasn't clear, to be able to see trip duration and direction you need to be on the upper 'tiers' of Uber Pro, where there is also a 3 or 6% bonus. If your acceptance rate is 98-100 you are basically taking every ping, so having additional info about the potential revenue of a ping prob doesn't matter to you.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I don't know what my acceptance rate is, nor do I care. That said, I drive days and probably accept 95% because I'm in an urban area and all my Uber pickups are close by. The only thing I decline usually is Pool. So, if we had Pro in our market, I would probably qualify...but we don't. We just have Uber Pay Cut.

However, since Uber first came out with the Long Ride notifications, I have said that they would get *MUCH higher acceptance* of those pings if they gave us an approximate duration and general direction of travel. I've always thought that the Long Ride notification was _yet another_ good Uber idea with very poor implementation.

To limit duration and direction info to "upper tiers of Uber Pro" is just plain stupid, IMHO. It results in declined rides the driver would take if they had minimal information = less efficiency for the system, longer waits for customers. Dumb.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

I usually only drive a few hours on weekends but felt like driving a bit last night. First pickup request was 12 minutes away, which usually doesn't bother me, but in light of this DF rate reduction, I decided to let this one time out.

During the evening, I ignored about 6 requests with pickup times 10-20 minutes away. I only stayed in my home town so I (hopefully) wouldn't get dragged to far from home.

Interesting enough, toward the end of my night I received three requests that stated "1" minute away but the map showed they were a LOT further. I accepted the first one and sure enough, the pickup was actually about 15 minutes away. I cancelled.

Why would I want to put so many dead miles on my car for Uber when they would deliberately reduce my already-low pay for crap reasons?

Since Uber is so concerned with rider wait times they decided to penalize drivers, I decided that will be my new strategy. No more long pickups (+10 min) and *let long-distance requests timeout instead of declining*.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

That is one of the things that they are trying to prevent. Guess what? I got some compensation for a long pickup yesterday. one was 9 cents. Another was a 1.50. Pretty sure they were 10 and 17 min. whooo hooo. 

The funny thing is that some of us like long trips... some of us hate them. All of us work out of the same location. 
The idea should be that any request with a long duration should be announced. Especially when there are 35 Uber drivers waiting at the airport. There should be no penalty for declining one of those, but penatlies for declining others. Stil, I wish I could decline until I get a long one, but without penalties. Two declines and you are out of the queue.

However, this DM thing makes the long trips less attractive.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Scott.Sul said:


> Since Uber is so concerned with rider wait times they decided to penalize drivers, I decided that will be my new strategy. No more long pickups (+10 min) and *let long-distance requests timeout instead of declining*.


I've never seen anything that made me believe the algorithm acts any differently between expired pings and declines. I don't think it matters, so I decline in order to be available quicker.


----------



## Post (Mar 23, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> Uber basically just told me "@@@@ you" they want to experiment by lowering what we get paid for rides picked up while in destination mode. I need those modes to belp with dead legs and getting home. This is absolutely disgusting. They should be ashamed.


They're already taking too much. I use mine for getting home and first ride to cheap quality gas. By the way, they're talking $4 per gallon on the horizon. Maybe a fuel surcharge, instead.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

JimKE said:


> I've never seen anything that made me believe the algorithm acts any differently between expired pings and declines. I don't think it matters, so I decline in order to be available quicker.


What's the dif? I only get about 15 seconds or less to accept a ride.

The only way for them to reduce the wait times is to reward people for low acceptance rates or pay them a reasonable amount for the ride to the pickup.

That is... not $1.50 for a 17 minute pickup. They have surges based on demand... well, a demand of 1 and no drivers is high demand per rider. Not many riders would turn down $5 extra to pick up from 17 miles away... (unless it was bad traffic.) And many of those pax would gladly pay to get the ride. At least that is what they tell me. They ask, why it is so hard to get a ride... I tell them. No sane Uber driver is going to go 25 minutes out of their way for a potential $3 ride... Not one, not a single pax has misunderstood or not sympathized or not appreciated the honesty and a chance to make better decisions in the future on getting rides.



dryverjohn said:


> I bet my market is no different than most.


Maybe most, but then maybe mine is not as good or like most. :rollseyes:


----------



## EdThatUberGuy (Feb 20, 2019)

100hoursuber said:


> I haven't cleaned my car for a month. I had a free car wash at Toyota Dealer a month ago. I'm not very nice to paxholes. My 90s Korean music Bluetooth YouTube is always on. I always being myself and never do what I don't wanna do. If paxholes annoys me, I turn music on and race the car. I know some ladies wet their pants. However, I know my driving skill is as good as the driver in movie "drives". I get my job done 100%.


What do you mean you only get two destination mode rides per day? Is there a limit everywhere? If so, I haven't been blocked after using it twice.


----------

